# Max cd diameter for ES CD1E MH?



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Anybody have this info?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeap.

If you do some sanding on the body, you can get a 4" diameter driver on there- we used DE500s on them all the time.


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I got a Beyma cd10nd on my minis , had to make a adaptor to extend the throat by 1/8" didn't mess with sound, also lightly sanded the side of horn . Was awesome. Also a 4" ,

I noticed you like jbl , check out the 2408h , very nice little guys


----------

